# The Ruskies Have Arrived



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

My ruskies from Kazakhstan have arrived.

The oldest surely is the Strela (1969)...works great..keeps very accurate time. But the dial is a gonner

The newest is possibly the Poljot Alarm...likely from the mid eighties

Here are the photos



















Trying to get some more

Regards

Ujjwal


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice, like the Poljot


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I think it's written down somewhere that every collection must have at least one Russian watch in it :thumbsup:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

and Indian watces, if I can help it

Ujjwal


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

ujjwaldey said:


> and Indian watces, if I can help it
> 
> Ujjwal


Is there an Indian made pocket watch - preferably a 'railway timekeeper' ?

Julian L


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

Julian

Have to say, never heard of one, really. Will check.

Ujjwal


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i like the black alarm must get one

bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Both the alarm watches look in good shape....

Nice catch overall.

Well done.


----------

